# **i've lost 70lbs in 15wks...pics**



## Early_Bump

Well guys after starting out at 14s 4lb i done cambridge weight plan and shifted 70lbs in 15wks-16wks... im a different person and cant tell enough people about the plan... im now an accredited consultant for them also... so any questions ask away xxx

https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u256/beautiful_bump/SDC11842.jpg


https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u256/beautiful_bump/SDC13411.jpg


----------



## Hollys_Twinny

Wow thats amazing!!! You must have loads of will power! Im crap at dieting!! Too many evil treats tempt me :rofl: well done u though! I bet you're well proud :) x


----------



## pinkbow

OMG you fantastic well done you!!!!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

well done to you.


----------



## SJR

Wow that IS amazing. Well done you! 

I'm new to dieting so can you give me some more information about the Cambridge diet please?


----------



## scrummy mummy

wow you look great - well done x


----------



## ames_x

WOW! You look fantastic, you must be so proud!


----------



## Squidge

:shock: :shock: 

You look FABULOUS!!! 

How did you manage without eating? Is that what CD is? :shrug: :dohh:


----------



## ktm

Early_Bump said:


> Well guys after starting out at 14s 4lb i done cambridge weight plan and shifted 70lbs in 15wks-16wks... im a different person and cant tell enough people about the plan... im now an accredited consultant for them also... so any questions ask away xxx
> 
> https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u256/beautiful_bump/SDC11842.jpg
> 
> 
> https://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u256/beautiful_bump/SDC13411.jpg

hi wats the cambridge diet?
wat kinda things do u eat and how often? x


----------



## Early_Bump

Thiers 6 steps, and step one you have no food, but by removing food that is the fist step to changing your relationship with food, thier are 2 step 1's 1 that involves a wsmall white and green meal and one that doesnt the best start to the diet is to remove food but its not for everyone some people need that meal at night but its protien based and the difference in how fast you lose weight on those 2 steps is more or less the same so its all down to how u feel about having no food, for me it waws great cos i didnt have to think about my evening meal etc taking it away didnt make me want it infact the opposit taking it away ahs taught me i dont need food like i thought i did... xxx


----------



## pink_bow

wow you look amazing, well done! xx


----------



## Beautywithin

You look friggin amazing! x


----------



## dizzyspells

Well done you look amazing hun!!

I am on week 6 of it and love the results!xx


----------



## Boothh

well done you look amazing!!! xxx


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

can you do this diet whilst Breastfeeding?


----------



## Armywife

Emma, everytime i see your pics i can't believe it! You look so fab! Can't wait to see you on tuesday, am struggling with the no food thing and you make me feel better about it! You're the best person to choose to do the diet through i reckon! xx


----------



## chelseaharvey

Wow what a difference & you look amazing. I am doing the CB diet on & off have been for a few weeks but have not managed to do a full week

You seriously need to have the willpower & weekends is where i struggle as we are always out & about we are such social people & always eating out.. I also struggle to get the 3rd shake down me, i don't like them TBH & i am living off the chocolate ones

Have you remained 100% on it for the whole 15 weeks?


----------



## claire99991

you look amazing!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dizzyangel

wow you look absolutely great!!!


----------



## till bob

u look fab well done xx


----------



## nikkilouise08

it looks like a really good diet plan, and you look AMAZING!

but...how much does it cost :/ lol! xxx


----------



## Naya69

well done you look fab i dont think i could do this diet i love my food too much :)


----------



## panther19

Although I am impressed with your weight loss, a word of caution; most people would disagree with cutting calorie consumption so much as is done with the cambridge diet. This is not for everyone and I personally think that anyone wanting to cut their calories this LOW (Step 1 cambridge cuts to 415-615 a dat) should consult their GP.


----------



## willamtarker

You have been looking really gorgeous after loosing the weight, I have been on dieting and doing exercise in the daily based and I have loosed 30 lbs in 6 months though my goal is too high and it may take a many years to reach there. So give me some tips on the weight loss.


----------



## Adi1973

OMG Just want to tell you that you look Fantastic! Well done!!! :) You are a wonderful inspiration and I hope you adore every day with a body that everything must just look fabulous in!


----------



## jem02

you look awesome chick!!! i remember you from 1st and 2nd tri :)

i've just gone on cd - donw it a few yrs ago and loved the results so back on it xxx


----------



## muddles

Wow! You look fab well done.


----------



## SugarKisses

WOW hun, you look fab.

xxxx

p.s I was watching you on the Born too soon video the other day with your beautiful Max :cry: -I have it saved on sky x xx


----------



## orange-sox

You look absolutely fab hun! Well done :D


----------



## Pinkgirl

wow you look amazing
x


----------



## Sassy_TTC

OMG you look AMAZING, well done.xxxx


----------



## leedsforever

wow this is amazing... cambridge rocks ey :)


----------



## Gems

Wow, well done, you look fab !


----------



## Kitten91

WOW !!! you look amazing, what exactly is the Cambridge Diet, Does it cost anything ? x


----------



## Kellycool

AMAZING hun! Congrats!! Can you send me more details, i tried everything after DS and nothing worked.. x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

wow you look great! x


----------



## Chris77

Wow! That's awesome! Well done! :thumbup:


----------



## Helabela

i have sent my local consultant an email for more info, eeeek! Went on this last year but after 2 weeks on it i fell pregnant! Definately worth trying it again, you look fantastic. :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

OMG I cant tell you how amazing you look!! :O Im totally shocked at the transformation in 15weeks! Ive been looking for a diet that will work for me, I am about how you started out and have 80lbs to go!
Im am going to do alot of reading about this right now!!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Well done babe you look amazing!
hope your well xxx


----------



## curlykate

Well done! You look amazing! I wish I had that kind of will power, but I'd never be able to do it!


----------



## Serene123

You look AMAZING!


----------

